# Horizontal carry...



## Prepper Pauly (Feb 23, 2021)

Good morning.

I'm looking for a new bush craft knife and was thinking about getting one that comes with a horizontal sheath. I'd like to be able to conceal it when need be without taking it off. Does anyone have a recommendation?

Thank you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Gerber Strongarm is a solid knife with a sheath than can be mounted horizontally on the belt. It's molle compatible too, so you can lash it to a pack with webbing quickly.
I have one on my armor rig, and it's a beast. It might be a tad large for your desired use. Give it a look.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> The Gerber Strongarm is a solid knife with a sheath than can be mounted horizontally on the belt. It's molle compatible too, so you can lash it to a pack with webbing quickly.
> I have one on my armor rig, and it's a beast. It might be a tad large for your desired use. Give it a look.


Full tang also. I like mine.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Get any knife you like and have a sheath made for it by azwelke.com or other reputable maker.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

What is a bush craft knife?Wait a minute I looked it up, I had a Gerber like that style, with a tool steel blade.










Something like that?











That maybe?









Gerber StrongArm Fixed Blade Knife 4.8 Drop Point 420 HC Blade Glass


Gerber has been making survival knives for the US Military since 1968. The StrongArm Fixed Blade carries on the legacy of tough-as-hell fixed blade...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## Prepper Pauly (Feb 23, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> The Gerber Strongarm is a solid knife with a sheath than can be mounted horizontally on the belt. It's molle compatible too, so you can lash it to a pack with webbing quickly.
> I have one on my armor rig, and it's a beast. It might be a tad large for your desired use. Give it a look.





Kauboy said:


> The Gerber Strongarm is a solid knife with a sheath than can be mounted horizontally on the belt. It's molle compatible too, so you can lash it to a pack with webbing quickly.
> I have one on my armor rig, and it's a beast. It might be a tad large for your desired use. Give it a look.


Thanks. Looks like a nice knife. It is pretty big.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a Marbles Ideal, which was the original "hunting knife" in the 1920's. It's a modern off shore made, an original will set you back $500 or more. Smoky Mountain Knife Works actually has a few originals.
The sheath it came with has an optional horizontal carry loop, but with a 6" blade and overall length of 11" that is very awkward. I tried it.
Luckily, Florida has literally NO knife laws. I could wear an 18" blade machete on my belt with no legal problems.
I DO wear a fixed blade knife anytime I'm outside the house, but anything longer than a 5" blade hangs up on the seat when I get in my truck. Which is a shame, my Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife is just so darn comforting.
I think for horizontal wear I'd personally stick with no longer than 4" blade.


----------



## Prepper Pauly (Feb 23, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I have a Marbles Ideal, which was the original "hunting knife" in the 1920's. It's a modern off shore made, an original will set you back $500 or more. Smoky Mountain Knife Works actually has a few originals.
> The sheath it came with has an optional horizontal carry loop, but with a 6" blade and overall length of 11" that is very awkward. I tried it.
> Luckily, Florida has literally NO knife laws. I could wear an 18" blade machete on my belt with no legal problems.
> I DO wear a fixed blade knife anytime I'm outside the house, but anything longer than a 5" blade hangs up on the seat when I get in my truck. Which is a shame, my Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife is just so darn comforting.
> I think for horizontal wear I'd personally stick with no longer than 4" blade.


That is cool. I actually have a Marbles Gladstone 1916. I here it was the most popular hunting knife in the US from then until WWII. Inherited it from my grandfather. I agree about the size of horizontal at 4". That's what I'd go with. Took a pic of it for you.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I own a Strongarm as well, it’s currently lashed to my get home bag.

I am just personally not a fan of horizontal carry (for me). I don’t leave home without a knife or two... and I sometimes carry some big knives, but they’re primarily tactical folders. I’m a martial artist, and have studied some MBC, but dont find MBC all that practical (In real world situations). I teach use of force, so this is my wheel house.

Let’s talk knife attacks:

If I’m out and about, I generally have a gun on me, and if presented with a deadly threat (knife pulled), I’m going to get a gun into the fight. If a gun were not an option, I dislike the thought of simply pulling out a knife. Knife on knife fights end badly for everyone involved. I mean, a knife is better than empty hand, I suppose, but maybe not.

Knife defense centers around attempting to control the attacking knife, and working to disarm/disable the attacker. If you have a knife in your hand, you might be able to inflict a few stabs/cuts in your attacker, but you’re likely to take a few yourself...

honestly for me it’s situationally dependent. I’m seriously not opposed to GTFO strategy, and disengage from the encounter. My pride is importan, but not at the risk of having a bunch of stabby holes in me. i also think the crocodile Dundee approach is ok too, in certain situations
.. someone draws a knife on you, trying to intimidate, and you also draw a scary looking knife, and present it in a way that telegraphs to the attacker they done effed up, well, I’ve seen attackers think twice and run off (probably because they know that knife fights don’t end well. And your wallet isn’t worth getting a bunch of stabby holes in them.)

so what are your goals of horizontal carry? Bushcraft? Sorry, I rad your comment about concealed, and I lept to MBC and knife fights (it’s where my brain lurks). I like the Esee knives for small bushcraft. Maybe the Esee 3 or 4? 

I have an Esee 5, buts really too big for anything practical IMHO, other than a camp knife (not having to carry it, as I have handguns that weigh less).










If I were to carry horizontal for MBC, I have the perfect knife...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I know lots of guys who always "choose the knife for today." While it's cool to have numerous and varied differing knives, I try to figure out how my future day is going.

Yesterday for example, I realized that all the knives in my home had polished edges. So I found one that was still in the box and made that bevel uniform and a tad rough--so it would 'bite' into leather, rubber or muggers. What made it worse was that the blade had a slight "S" to it. I hate that design, but I needed a sturdy knife for my jeans.

Just what I needed, another knife...


----------



## Black 5 (Apr 6, 2020)

My two most used fixed blades are an Esee 4hm and CR2.5. I have the stock sheath and horizontal kydex for both, and have learned that horizontal crossdraw (autocorrect keeps trying to change that to crossdresser) allows me to pull the knife with either hand. When working on the homestead/farm it comes in handy because my dominant hand may be occupied. So I can see where in a defensive situation being able to block with one hand and draw a knife (or parry with the knife and draw a sidearm) could be advantageous.
I usually don't use crossdraw as much though because the way I wear it at about 10-11 o'clock makes the handle on the 4hm stick out further than my belly. And of course I'm always bumping it on something. But it still has its place.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I never carried a knife "horizontally." I'd seen too many people let the blade slip and watch it clatter to the floor. I'll admit, these newer sheaths have a strap that crosses over to engage the hilt. I have never used one, simply because fixed blade knives look huge to me. A folder is easier to hide on your person.


----------

